# Kleineres Sicherheits-Update für PostgreSQL



## Newsfeed (14 Dezember 2009)

Die Versionen 8.4.2, 8.3.9, 8.2.15, 8.1.19, 8.0.23 und 7.4.27 des freien Datenbanksystems beseitigen ein SSL-Authentifizierungsproblem und einen Fehler mit erweiterten Zugriffsrechten bei Indizes.

Weiterlesen...


----------

